# Woah, theres a forum here?



## drewbarrett (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats news to me. I post music regularly on FA, but maybe putting some up here will earn me some new fans.
Who knows.
I make all SORTS of things, but I have been trying my hand lately at a sort of industrial trip hop type thing. 
Maybe you can help me describe it. If you feel that "shitty" is an apt description, let me know too 
So.. Here are my songs, newest first.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8296600/  "Ace In The Hole"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8268683/   "Beyond Me"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8253920/   "Hindsight"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7765687/   "Foolish Mind"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7786574/   "Permanent"

These are all of the full songs from my upcoming "Hindsight EP" 
If youre wondering, I make all of the instrumentals and vocals, and do all of the mastering as well.


----------

